# صناعة طائرة سودانية



## قدمونا (23 يونيو 2009)

[URL=http://www.arb-up.com/]




[/url]




بزيارة مجمع صافات للطيران والذي يعتبر من أكبر مجمعات الطيران في افريقيا .
سوف نقف على أكبر إنجازات المجمع حيث تمكن المجمع من تصنيع أول طائرة سوادنية حملت اسم صافات 01 وهي طائرة تدريب أولي كما أنتج طائرة صافات 02 وهي مروحية ذات أغراض متعددة تصلح للمراقبة والمتابعة . كما انتج صافات 03 وهي طائرة تدريب متقدمة. في خطوة جبارة تهدف إلى توطين صناعة وصيانة الطائرات بالسودان.

وفي تصريحه أفاد المهندس عبدالرحيم محمد خير أن كل هذه الطائرات خضعت لقياس الجودة الدولية وقامت بالطيران فعلياً في خطوة هي الأولى من نوعها في السودان .
الجدير بالذكر أن مجمع صافات للطيران وضع حجر الأساس له في العام 2004 وبدأت أعمال التشييد والبناء عام 2005 وبدأ النشاط الفني باستقبال أول طائرة في العام 2006 .

يقوم المجمع وبسواعد سودانيه شابه وطموحة بصيانة طائرات النقل المختلفة و يقوم بصيانة وعمرة المروحيات حيث يحتوي مركز الصيانة على :
- ورشة الكهرباء
- ورشة العدادات
-ورشة الراديو
- أنظمة التحكم
- مكافحة الحريق
- الريش الاساسية والخلفية
- خزانات الوقود
- العجلات
- الهيدروليك
- البطاريات
- الفلاتر
كما يتبع لهذا المجمع اكاديمية هاي ليفل للطيران وهي مؤسسة تعليمية تدريبية مخولة من الطيران المدني لاعداد كوادر متميزة في مجال الطيران وتمنح رخص الطيران.
[URL=http://www.arb-up.com/]



[/url]


----------



## سامح الفيومى (24 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله ربنا يعينكم رغم ما تمرون به من أزمات الا انكم صامدون ولكن انتم تصنعون طاءرة تدريب ومصر طائرة تدريب وايضا ليبيا وغيرها
نريد ان نوحد الجهود لصنع طائره مقاتله عربيه خالصه والله الموفق


----------



## رامى محمد حسن (24 يونيو 2009)

والله يا جماعه اسون فوق


----------



## قدمونا (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين على المرور
واول الغيث قطرة


----------



## بدري علي (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

بارك الله فيكم وسدد الله خطاكم ..............ومن هنا الى الاعلى ان شاء الله


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
مبروك للسودان الحبيب


----------



## الطيار2009 (27 يونيو 2009)

_الحمدلله
والله أكبر 

سوف يرجع مجد الامة الاسلامية مهما طالت الازمان 

الله يكون في عونكم 
ويجنبكم كل حاسد و حاقد 
_


----------



## مكزون (27 يونيو 2009)

شيء جميل وبيرفع الراس 
ألف شكر إلك أخي الكريم


----------



## samizzo (30 يونيو 2009)

الى الامام دائما ياسودان العزة .


----------



## tariqsamer (1 يوليو 2009)

مبارك ان شاء الله التميز الدائم


----------



## zico alzubair (2 يوليو 2009)

اذا الشمس الشعب يوما ان راد الحياة

الحياة الحرة الكريمة ملي بالابتلائات
وربنا يوفق


----------



## بشير محمد ابراه (3 يوليو 2009)

هكذا الارض تغطت بتعب الف مبروك دى الرجالة ولا يلاش الله يعينكم .ابوالمقداد


----------



## مـ سـ لـ م (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكور علي الموضوع
انا زرت المعرض, وهو فعلاً اضافة حقيقية للسودان.
حيث اتاح مزيد من فرص العمل للخريجين فقد تم تعيين العديد من الخريجين.
يوجد ايضاً قسم لتجميع المقاتلات الصينية.


----------



## مـ سـ لـ م (10 يوليو 2009)

هذه بعض الصور لطائرات الصافات
safat 01
safat 03



​


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (10 يوليو 2009)

مبارك يا سودان والى الامـــــــــــــــــام


----------



## أحمد عبد الصمد (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...وأنا أيضا من زائري المعرض الرائع فهو فعلا إنجاز لا للسودان فحسب بل لكل مسلم في أي بلد من بلاد المسلمين وجزاك الله أخي كل الخير على سرد هذه المعلومات .


----------



## شفق الصباح (19 يوليو 2009)

مبروك لكل سوداني حر أبي
شاهد بأم عينك

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1757554

أو

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1757762


----------



## senator (25 يوليو 2009)

مشاء الله الله يوفقهم والى الامام يالسودان الحبيبه


----------



## moroco (27 أغسطس 2009)

sudan in progress 

that is agood achievement


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## msaid999 (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## الادهم140 (21 أغسطس 2010)

_شباب الحارة ياعزة سودانا بتقدم ايها الناس نحن من نفرا عمروا الارض حيثما قطنوا حكموا العدل في الورى زمنا اترى هل يعود ذا الزمن_


----------



## hassaw (30 أغسطس 2010)

مبروك ويعطيكم العافية على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## محيط (30 أغسطس 2010)

موفقون بإذن الله


----------



## scorpi_266 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الله معاكم


----------



## محمد المناخلي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

بارك الله فيكم ياشعب السودان والى الامام وسدد الله خطاكم ووحد صفوفكم ونصركم ..ومن هنا الى الاعلى ان شاء الله*​


----------



## اكرم محمد الكلس (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشوار الالف ميل يبدء بخطوة ندعو الله ان يحفظ السودان من الفتن و ان يتجمع كل السودانيين من شماله الى جنوبه حول علم الدولة السودانية


----------



## الصادق احمد محمد (7 يناير 2012)

*تحية للابطال*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم 
التقدير والتجلة للاخوة في مجمع الصافات
والوقوف اجلالاً لهم 
والحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا
هذه الاعمال الكبيرة لايمكن ان يقترب منها الا اولو العزم والحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد.
ان ابناء هذا البلد من المهندسين والفنيين والتقنيين والعمالة الماهرة الذين سجلوا في سجل المجد هذا المكسب الكبير وهو سودنة وتوطين صناعة الطائرات هم احق بالاحترام والاجلال .
والى الامام الاخوة والابناء الكرام 
وربنا يوفقكم ويسدد خطاكم


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (9 يناير 2012)

ما شاء الله 
لاقوة الا بالله 
سدد الله خطاكم 
يبدو ان المشروع قديم 
ومع ذلك لم اعلم قط بخبركهذا رغم متابعاتي المتواضعة
يبو ان اعلامنا يقتصر على كوارث الشعوب والمساكين الذين يعانون من نشاط الحركات (السياسية)
المطلوب جهد اعلامي اكثر حرصا على بث الامل


----------

